# Apple Starts Charging Credit Cards For Macbook Pro



## Roselyn Soffer (Nov 8, 2016)

This is a big news today that an expanding number of clients that requested Apple's new MacBook Pro with Touch Bar models report having their Mastercard charged at the beginning of today in front of Apple's most punctual expected dispatching date of November 17.


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 8, 2016)

A week early is unusual, but it could be they are being shipped earlier than expected.


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 2, 2016)

Did you get the New Mac Book Pro?


----------



## Maneuntr (Feb 19, 2017)

Are you sure , nice a day


----------

